# Saw this on ebay



## Mechanic (Mar 3, 2014)

Saw this on ebay. What does anybody think? Wants less than most of the listings. Is near to me so I might be able to pick up local and not have to deal with shipping charges. Just wondering if it was even worth it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161238345831?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## necromancer (Mar 3, 2014)

it says he has processed these pins before, so there is 1/4 gram (maybe)

buyer beware


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 3, 2014)

necromancer said:


> it says he has processed these pins before, so there is 1/4 gram (maybe)
> 
> buyer beware



I didn't catch that. Thanks for the second set of eyes!

Maybe I am being naïve, but I think I might shoot him a question about that. I haven't bought any scrap on ebay before, I was just trying to add to my collection. I have similar pins already and they have these annoying little spring clips that have to removed from them, at least the ones I have been getting, that's why they looked appealing. I'll update you if I find out whether they have been processed before or not.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like he has corrected his description as he says these have Not been processed.
Only problem I see is he is asking to much money for them. You will loose money with those pins by the time you include your costs to recover and refine the gold.


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow that was weird. I read the auction and was coming back here to say I think you misinterpreted what he was saying. A minute later I went back into the auction to copy the line of text I think you misconstrued and it looks like he re-wrote the description to clarify the pins for sale have NOT been processed.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 4, 2014)

niteliteone said:


> Looks like he has corrected his description as he says these have Not been processed.
> Only problem I see is he is asking to much money for them. You will loose money with those pins by the time you include your costs to recover and refine the gold.



I was surprised. I sent him an email he answered right away and said he would revise his listing. Turns out we live in the same town and we are going to meet up. Might be able to talk the guy into a sale sans eBay. We'll see.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 4, 2014)

I met up with the seller to day. He was kind of different, bordering on strange, but in a good way. He had some of the pins with him from the ad. They are clean and as advertised. He also had some female pins that still had the tin collar on them and we made a deal. The price was $2 less an ounce than the ones in the ad. But the also require a little more effort on my part to process them. I was ok with that. 

When I asked about the price difference from eBay and in person, he said he figured the price from the yield of the last batch he did against the price of gold on the day he posted it. Which makes sense I suppose. He also mentioned about his feelings about eBay, needless to say, not his favorite thing in the world. He pointed out that he knew that there wasn't much room for profit at the moment but, the price of gold will go up again making it a good purchase. His logic seemed sound. 

Said he has been buying military surplus that's where these came from. Look just like the avionics pins I already have in my stock so I'm sure the yield will be good. 

I encouraged the guy to check out the forum and he politely declined and then started talking about the evils of the world and everybody spying etc etc. Got the feeling he is going to go off the grid. Can't say I disagree with what he had to say. I just wasn't real interested in discussing that stuff with him. 

Anyway. Other than the odd stuff seemed like a stand up guy.


----------



## etack (Mar 5, 2014)

next time ask for ebay fee discount. If he sold them there he would have paid them.

Eric


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Mar 6, 2014)

Pins to strip, you need in volume, the return is small, i like the idea of 1/4 gram recovery expecting 3/4 gram at best, for 142.x grams. of pins, and these are used. i value pins like these for connectors, at about 1 dollar each, " new and usable " big business in pins, , your little adventure mechanic was social and interesting, 6 dollars an ounce, i can do that, Cheers.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 6, 2014)

etack said:


> next time ask for ebay fee discount. If he sold them there he would have paid them.
> 
> Eric



Thanks. I will remember that. We exchanged info so I expect we'll see us again.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 6, 2014)

GOLDbuyerCA said:


> Pins to strip, you need in volume, the return is small, i like the idea of 1/4 gram recovery expecting 3/4 gram at best, for 142.x grams. of pins, and these are used. i value pins like these for connectors, at about 1 dollar each, " new and usable " big business in pins, , your little adventure mechanic was social and interesting, 6 dollars an ounce, i can do that, Cheers.



More like social and surreal. I realize the quantity that I bought was not much. He said they were from military stuff but, they are exactly like the avionics pins I already have so they will be good to add to my collection. I assume that the military and aviation pins are probably come from the same supplier. The other thing I was thinking was it was an in with this guy. He said he has more stuff he wants to get rid of. Now that I broke the ice, and I'm local, maybe I can help him avoid paying to sell on eBay. We'll see.


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 6, 2014)

just as a heads up, a couple people told me the yield on those types of pins run about <1 gram per pound....most pins on ebay are vastly over priced, so be wary.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 6, 2014)

mls26cwru said:


> just as a heads up, a couple people told me the yield on those types of pins run about <1 gram per pound....most pins on ebay are vastly over priced, so be wary.



I agree that most pins are over priced on eBay. 

Been doing a little more research on the pins I got. Seems I was correct. The aviation pins and military pins are the same as long as they both meet mil specs. 

The pins I've been working with have produced very well (my beginner's opinion), they are not your average audio video pins. As a beginner and trying gain more knowledge, these will do just fine. 

I only have one other supplier. The price is right, only costs me time. But, as with all ventures, i's no good to have all your eggs in one basket. 

Thanks for the word of caution though. I appreciate all info I can get.


----------



## Irons (Mar 6, 2014)

Think of it as an Education.


----------



## Mechanic (Mar 6, 2014)

Irons said:


> Think of it as an Education.



Exactly!


----------

